# October '03 Photo Challenge - Halloween



## TwistMyArm (Oct 1, 2003)

With the September photo challenge now in it's voting stage it is time to announce the October photo challenge. The new challenge will be a Halloween theme. This challenge could consist of scary photos, fun costume photos, jack-o-lanterns you name it. If it has anything remotely to do with Halloween then feel free to submit it!

This challenge will run until the end of the month. Make sure all submissions are in by October 31st. 

You can send your submissions to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.


----------



## photong (Oct 9, 2003)

Is there a limit on how many photos a user can submit?


----------



## carlita (Oct 9, 2003)

i was wondering that myself.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 9, 2003)

Photong and carlita that question has can up on past challenges, and answerer is one

Twist being that Halloween is the 31st could we get a extension of few days, maybe please


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 9, 2003)

Is there any prizes in the challenge?  :0)  How about a brand new fujifilm finepix s7000 or a canon digital rebel or that kodak 13mp one?  :0).


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks Jeff you&#8217;re absolutely right, one photo per person please.  

As for an extension we might be able to extend the submission date by a week if we do not receive many submissions by the 31st. Keep in mind that photos for this challenge don't necessarily have to be taken on Halloween night.


----------

